# lady



## lucky lodge (Dec 20, 2011)

lady today 20 days old











i did take some video but i cant get to up load


----------



## Gamblin Park (Dec 20, 2011)

She is just bloody stunning love her Jen


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 20, 2011)

Gamblin Park said:


> She is just bloody stunning love her Jen






thanks nat i am over the moon with her



:wub



:wub


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 20, 2011)

Too adorable! Thanks for the foal fix!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 20, 2011)

She is a stunning beauty


----------



## MeganH (Dec 20, 2011)

That is one PRETTY FILLY



She is just gorgeous.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh my!! What a gorgeous young lady - absolutely stunning!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks everyone,,,, this is my goal on breeding...iam in love with this little lady



:wub


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 21, 2011)

my little lady has diarahea, would it be from foaling heat she,s 21 days old she seems happy

in her self ...............

oh and her poo is black but it was black when it was hard is this normal


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 21, 2011)

she 



 is 



 just 



 beautiful


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 30, 2011)

hope iam not boring you all with pictures but i got me new camera



:yeah





lady today 30 days old


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 30, 2011)

such a pretty girl 



 deff not boring


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks lindi loo


----------



## Eagle (Dec 31, 2011)

New camera and you are definitely getting good at taking pics Jen





She is just adorable


----------



## spacehorse (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi Cuz, nice pics you have taken, you seem to be gettin' the hang of your new camera


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 31, 2011)

Such a pretty foal! Congratulations! Though that first picture....


----------



## MeganH (Dec 31, 2011)

She is so pretty! I love her! I didn't even notice her in the first picture! lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 1, 2012)

thanks everyone it is very hard to take photos as lady just wonts to follow me around LOL

what colour do you think she,ll go shes looking a bit browny colour?????????????????


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jan 1, 2012)

I would hope she stays the same color that she is!! WOWEE What a little looker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh what a gorgeous girl - but then she also has a gogeous Momma!!








Keep playing with that camera Jenny!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks guys,,,my new camera is a ripper ,,,but still having trouble putting movies from my camera on the computer

anyone on here can help me with that


----------



## MeganH (Jan 3, 2012)

My camera loads both the pictures and videos to the computer when I connect and upload with the software that came with the camera. It takes a little longer for the videos to load. When I put anything online (like on youtube) it takes about 20 minutes to get them to upload onto the site.. and my videos are normally around 2 minutes or less. Maybe try to take a short video (like 30 seconds) and try loading that by itself... then online?


----------



## Eagle (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes as Megan said use the cable to connect camera to pc and then download. Make sure you have downloaded the camera with (probably) the dvd that came with the camera.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 4, 2012)

my grandson ryan trying to get a pat











ryan and amy my granddaughter






we will wait in the stable lady will come


----------



## MeganH (Jan 4, 2012)

These pictures are precious. How old are your grandchildren? My daughter is 2 1/2 and LOVES messing with gates and hooks in barns and stalls. She also like putting hay in the water buckets. lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 4, 2012)

What great pictures Jenny - lady is just beautiful and your g/kids are really cute.





LOL!! Megan - with my g/son it was stones or pebbles in the water buckets, luckily he has grown out of that now, it used to drive Cathy mad!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pics. They are adorable



. And so much fun at that age.



Really grandchildren are loads of fun at any age.



Them and our minis keep us young


----------



## Eagle (Jan 5, 2012)

Jen what adorable pics, you must be very proud. Alby is now 4 but when he was younger he would put hay in his toy wheel barrow and give it to the horses. Lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks guys,,,i just love my g/kids

ryan will be 4 in july and amy just turned 2 on the 10december

yer ryan is a little shorty LOL


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 14, 2012)

my baby lady has cut her leg on the bloody fence,,she has only taken of the fur and can only see pink skin..but do i need to give her a tetnus needle


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 15, 2012)

I agree with Diane.





No need to panic with what I call 'scuff' marks.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## Eagle (Jan 15, 2012)

How is Lady doing today? I think it is about time we had some new pics please





Some of you will remember me saying how stupid my dog Izzy is, well she now thinks she is a horse



she has always tried to steal the boys grain but today when I went to give the girls their hay she decided to tuck in too


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks for asking ...lady is fine...love the video. wish i new how to put video on


----------



## cassie (Jan 15, 2012)

Haha Renee that is holarious! What a funny dog!

Jen Finn has a few scratches on him that go back to his skin, but like the others have sAid, I dnt worry unless it's cut the skin



How are all your babies going??


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 26, 2012)

all babys are doing great ,,even in this heat wave were haveing..

will take some update photos of them asap..


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 27, 2012)

saffire and lady today






playing in the sprinkler its 42 degrees today ,dam hot











all wet and itchy


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 28, 2012)

now for lady and de-ago,s daddy Lucky

Lucky playing in the sprinkler too


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh my goodness...she is just a little fluff ball! So adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cassie (Jan 28, 2012)

naw!!! how cute Jenny thanks for updating us!!





Lady is getting quite tall!  how tall is saphire?





Lucky is lookig really well,

who are you going to register them with? I can't decide LOL

I get the sprinkler out for the ponies and my guinea pigs when we get the really really hot days... havent had many this summer lol they have a realy sprinkler going at the moment LOL oh that reminds me have to check the rain gauge lol

thanks Jenn hehe


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks guys saffire is 34in tall and lady was born 21in

will rego them with NMR


----------



## Eagle (Jan 28, 2012)

Jenny, these pics are amazing!



confess who took them








Your little Lady is a minime, in the first pic she is identical to mummy



and I agree with Cassie, she is going to be a big girl. Congrats she is stunning.

Has your stallion settled down yet? he looks hot under the collar in the pics



but very sexy though!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks ,,iam getting pretty good with me new camera.



yer lucky has settled but gets excited

when the girls come out the back...


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 28, 2012)

You are doing a great job with that new camera Jenny - the pictures are fabulous.








Lady is such a pretty little girl - but then she has beautiful parents doesn't she.








Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## cassie (Jan 28, 2012)

Jenny what is NMR?? I haven't heard of it LOL

WOW she will be a big girl! she is stunning though!! a gorgeous filly!!!! just like mum!


----------



## MeganH (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 28, 2012)

cassie said:


> Jenny what is NMR?? I haven't heard of it LOL
> 
> WOW she will be a big girl! she is stunning though!! a gorgeous filly!!!! just like mum!



NMR is national miniature registra


----------



## cassie (Jan 29, 2012)

Lol oh ok thanks



Thinking IMHO or amha or both for my boy, Suzie n the stallion are both amha so it makes sense to put Finn in that one lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Feb 22, 2012)

photos of lady today

having a groom with mum






loseing my foal coat iam gunna be black


----------



## cassie (Feb 22, 2012)

WOW what a lovely lady she is!! and SOOO black!



she looks really really well! and so tall! both looking lovely Jenny!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 22, 2012)

She's looking great Jenny, you must be thrilled with her.





Keep those pictures coming please!


----------



## MeganH (Feb 22, 2012)

She is marked so pretty! And she is very black! Love her!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

What a little beauty


----------



## bannerminis (Feb 22, 2012)

She is soooo pretty. If you werent so far away I would have to come and steal her


----------



## Equuisize (Feb 22, 2012)

What a pretty filly Lady is growing into.

Isn't it amazing how fast they grow when they seem so tiny

when they are born?


----------



## Eagle (Feb 23, 2012)

Nancy, welcome back. How are you?

She is adorable and I just love her colour.


----------



## Equuisize (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Renee,

I'm hanging in there...like everyone else, waiting for some warmer

drier weather. We're still trying to clean up the mess caused from the snow and ice

storm that destroyed 5 of our ornamental cherry trees. the ground is still so wet

with the rain that has followed the snow that we can't get any big equipment in

to do the big stuff.

Loving the longer daylight hours, though!

The horses know something we aren't grasping yet and are shedding already.

I need to stay healthy till I get them all shed out and looking tidy again





Do not want a repeat of last spring and summer.

How's stuff in Italy? I'm still taken aback about the news reports of your snow in Italy.

I never put snowy weather and your Italy together although you do have a lot

of mountainous areas, don't you?

I see in my mind, Italy & sunshine


----------



## Eagle (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, you take care of yourself Nancy and don't go and over do things.

Snow can be very destructive and so I have learnt to protect everything, My paddocks go under it every year and I only have 1 large area in front of the stables that will withstand the weight where I can put the horses out. The weather here is very nice cos we get seasons, it is very hot in the summer and then in the winter it goes very cold and snows every year. As you said we are near the mountains in the North. You are probably thinking of southern Italy where it is warm all year normally. This year it has been crazy weather



it snowed in Rome where it NEVER snows



they were in total panic


----------



## cassie (Feb 23, 2012)

it was crazy weather everywhere this season



lol Renee have you ever been to Rome? I would love to go to Rome and Pompee one day!!... LOL

Glad you are doing well Nancy! hang in there!!! don't get sick dont get sick dont get sick LOL got it in your head yet? don't get sick!!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Mar 13, 2012)

my poor baby,lady has colic had the vet out hes drench her given her pain killer so hope and prays are needed that she better in ;the morning


----------



## Eagle (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh Lord Jenny, I am sorry and sending prayers


----------



## MeganH (Mar 13, 2012)

So sorry Jenny! Prayers for you and your baby!


----------



## lucky lodge (Mar 13, 2012)

*thanks guys ....will let you know how she is in the morning *


----------



## lucky lodge (Mar 13, 2012)

hi,,well lady is good she,s eating her breky.and has a very oily bum..but cant see much poo around just oil.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2012)

she isn't out of the woods until she starts pooping so as Diane said just keep a close eye on her


----------



## cassie (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh Jenny I am so sorry your gorgeous girl is sick!!

Finn had the oily bum first and then the poops started and then he had more oily bum as it finished coming through, he did heaps of little farts before the poops started... I'm hoping she has started pooping for you! there is nothing worse then your little baby being sick! I really hope she gets over this for you! try and get some carafate from you vet... it won't hurt her to have it, I gave to Finn morning and night for a month after and he has never looked back  if I see him looking a little colicy I just start giving it to him again and it helps sort him out 

I mix it with the red cordial and he takes it really well. if they ask who suggested carafate say a friend who is a vet nurse




(they don't need to know that I am a small animal vet nurse hee hee )

please keep us updated!


----------



## lucky lodge (Mar 15, 2012)

hi,, lady is well,, what is carafate and what is it never heard of it


----------



## MeganH (Mar 15, 2012)

Hope Lady is better! And of course we would love a picture or two


----------



## Eagle (Mar 15, 2012)

carafate is for ulcer treatment Jenny


----------



## cassie (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks renee, yes and is a really good for keeping things moving through, we give it to the dogs at the vets all the time, and my vet recommended it for Finn. I have some in our house all the time now! it clears him up really good after a few days!!

glad to hear she is doing so much better!


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi, i need some prays lady has really bad colic,,,vet said she has a 50/50 chance of surviving

she not awell little girl,,,,


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh Jenny, I'm so sorry. Will be adding her to my prayers and really hoping she recovers.

((((HUGS)))) for you too.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh Jenny I am so sorry. Of course I will pray for you and Lady


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2012)

poor little Lady! what do they think has caused it?

praying for and your little Lady!

wow, this is her 2nd lot isn't it...



is she in at the vets? on fluids? have they done ultrasounds or xrays yet??

would love some more info if you have time to let us know??

get better Lady!


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks everyone ...ok she was drench at about 9 this morning vet was out a about 1pm as that wasthe only time she could get there walked for all the time with lady falling to the ground and having to pick her up...vet gave her electrilights and morphine and phinadine and three other injections ..she has stopped rolling but no oil has come out and shes not eating,,,i dont think shes gonna make it iam so upset.....oh when she did fall to the ground she would want to lay on her back...which i stop straight away


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear that about Lady. I hope she pulls through for you.


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2012)

DONT GIVE UP!!!!

I know exactly how you feel Jenny!!! but I know she will fight so hard for you!! so keep faith in her and in God!

is she on fluids? have they worked out what it is?

I would ask if she can be put into the vets overnight if she isn't already! I know its expensive but well worth it!!

my little Finn wouldn't have made it otherwise!

thinking of you all!

xo


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2012)

the fact that she has stopped rolling is good... how long since she got the oil? Finn took about 2 hours with his second lot. the first lot they didn't drench him.

might send you a text.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2012)

If she wants to lay on her back it could be ulcers, try mentioning it to you vet. Come on Lady


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 9, 2012)

When Shimmer had a gas colic she would lie down and roll onto her back and rest that way I think they get some sort of relief from it. She had stopped all the excessive rolling as she had been oiled and pain meds but she was still really uncomfortable so she would have fits of lying down on her back with her four legs just resting back on her and she seemed quiet comfy. She looked just like when you see a dog sleeping on their back.

Hope your filly is doing ok.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2012)

I am still praying that she is getting better


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 9, 2012)

Please get better.....


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 9, 2012)

Still saying prayers - any news yet?


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2012)

She would still be asleep as she is a few hrs behind me. I asked her to msg me with any news so no news is good news I'm hoping. Jenny said last night that the vet could hear gas sounds which is good no sand as far as they could tell... Vet wanted to do surgery Jenny said no lady is still at Jennys house at the moment!

Hoping she has improved this morning for you Jenny!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 9, 2012)

lady is all better iam so happy...after yesterday i didnt think she would make it I even think the vet thought the same

but she very oily in the back end and she eating her breakfast so iam very relieved....ive had 6 down with colic in the last

3 wks so i dont know whats going on....thank you everyone for your prays it must of helped....and i know i can count on you lovely

ladys even if i havent been on LB in awhile ...so thank you all for careing.....


----------



## MeganH (Apr 9, 2012)

Praying for all your babies! Hope nobody else gets sick and Lady stays well!


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2012)

Yay I'm so happy for you Jenny!!

That's crazy that you have had so much colic!! Could there be a virus or something have you changed their feed?? Maybe put them all on some rice bran oil? I hope you get no more issues with your kiddies!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 9, 2012)

yep have them on some wet bran. and oil ...the only thing i can think off is i change feed shops for my chaff

will take some photos asap but ladys not looking the best at the moment but will take some photos for you all

thanks everyone..


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2012)

hmm, can you look at the bags from the different suppliers and see if they have anything different in their chaff??

I agree with Diane, it has to be something that is causing all of them to get it!

so strange!!

would love to see piccies please of all your babies! are they getting fluffy ready for winter yet?

my kids are all fluff balls! except for Penny, Im guessing she is lol missing her very much!

hope this is the end of your colic episodes!


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 10, 2012)

well i feed..... horse and weanling pellets ,carrots,weaton chaff,and some hay.

the only thing i have changed is feed shops


----------



## cassie (Apr 10, 2012)

yeah I'm wondering if maybe the new feed shop has a different brand or supplier and the feed is slightly different?

thats the only thing I can think of that could be causing it what do you think Diane?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree Cassie, I think you should check that out Jenny.


----------



## cassie (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks Renee, it just seems so weird. I would be checking anything out at the moment if I were you Jenny, not meaning to be harsh, we have seen your two babies grow up we don't want anything to happen to them


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 10, 2012)

When Shimmer had her colic she had to go the veterinary hospital as she was just not well and as she was so small the vet really couldnt put a hand in her. So she went to the hospital where she was treated like a star.

This was the end of October and when I quizzed him about a cause he said that with the change in temps and grass at that time of yr their Colic cases go through the roof. So I know you are in your Autumn now so maybe it could also be a factor.

I would maybe start to add some pro biotic into their feed. I find it does help keep the gut flora nice and healthy. Not saying it will prevent a colic but it wont do any harm.


----------



## cassie (Apr 10, 2012)

what a great idea Karina  we have that here... maybe I should start giving some of that to my Finn...  thanks!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes mine get it all year. I buy Yea-Sacc.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that Lady is better Jenny, but I agree with the others in that something must be causing them to colic - didn't you also have a bout of colic in your minis a while ago (end of last year or thereabouts?)

Are they getting plenty of grass or at least moist food - perhaps cut out the chaff and feed more hay if you have good quality leafy hay available, young foals often do not cope too well with chaff. I agree a pro bio wouldn't hurt and could well help, so worth a try. But perhaps you could give us the actual amounts that you are feeding each horse, particularly those that have coliced in the past, so we can make some more suggestions to help you?

And some new pics when you have time would be great!


----------



## cassie (Apr 10, 2012)

Did you ask your vet about the carafate? I found that it has worked really well with Finn, and have some on me all the time.

would love to see some more piccies please Jenny


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 11, 2012)

no didnt even think of carafate ,,,but i got a bottle of fynadine

\


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 11, 2012)

had a really big day today got to go to work tomorow but promise will take some photo asap


----------



## cassie (Apr 14, 2012)

so.... where are those piccies???? are you going to be putting your girls back into foal in October?

I wish my vet would give me some fynadine!!! grrrr lol

hope your babies are doing better!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 16, 2012)

photos as promised

de-ago he is 5 and 1/2 months old now gone fast


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 16, 2012)

now for lady she is 4 and 1/2 months old


----------



## cassie (Apr 16, 2012)

naw thankyou Jenny,

wow Deago is looking lovely, is his mane flaxen?? lovely little man!

and Lady is looking so cute hehe both are looking very fluffy and cute!! how is the leading training going for both of them?

are you going to show either or both in the spring?


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 16, 2012)

will be showing both of them cant wait to clip them...

oh that means i have to go rug shopping cool

iam hoping de-ago goes dark golden palomino what do yous think.....his eyes look like there going blue like his mums

iam going to keep de-ago ....i change my mind he will make a very nice stallion he has a lovely nature

halter training is going well but think thay both need more training to the hit the show ring


----------



## Eagle (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Jenny, they look great, I love the fluffy look



i would say De ago is sorrel and flaxen but I am no expert.

Do you have any news of Beau?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh thanks for the pictures Jenny - they are both looking great, good luck with the showing when you get round to it.

Have you had any thoughts about the reasons for the colic attacks. From your pictures I can see that you are having to work with a lack of grass/dry lots, so perhaps sorting out a new diet with loads of moisture in it, would be something to think about for the future?

Do keep the pics coming of your babies - it's lovely for us to see them growing up.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 16, 2012)

Your babies look fab and I think De ago is Chestnut + Flaxen but he will look very flashy


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 16, 2012)

Cute pics!


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 19, 2012)

lady and de-ago together


----------



## cassie (Apr 20, 2012)

naw they are adorable!! Lady is so big compared to De ago you would think she was the older not him LOL.

they look wonderful Jenny!


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks ,,,,lady was born 1st dec 2011 and de-ago was born 5th nov 2011

yer i think lady will go over height


----------



## cassie (Apr 20, 2012)

yeah, wow! how tall are they both? I measure Finn yesterday and he is still at 27" my little baby man <3


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 20, 2012)

i dont know how big thay are will have to go measure them....if thay will stand still long enough LOL LOL


----------



## cassie (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL please do would love to see how tall they are



have you weaned them yet?


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 20, 2012)

no havent weaned them yet today was there first time together for a play

iam really scared about weaning them...


----------



## cassie (Apr 20, 2012)

lol they should be fine I'm sure, at least they have each other



poor Finn won't have anyone to play with... I'm hoping to borrow the neighbours yearling, well he is almost 2 actually colt for a playmate for Finn when I wean him... they just got back from holidays today so I'll speak to her tomorrow about it...


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks everyone first time ive ever weaned before ....not liking it.................


----------



## cassie (Apr 20, 2012)

It's my first time too, except for weaning calves of course which is entirely different lol as they are farm animal not pets... I'm sure everything will go just fine be strong !


----------

